
OpenTTD 1.10.0 - lukastyrychtr
https://www.openttd.org/news/2020/04/01/openttd-1-10-0.html
======
Spastche
Looks like they added new road types, neat. I've always liked playing it as
truck simulator rather than train simulator, but I think I'm pretty much alone
in that regard.

~~~
ascagnel_
The road types are a nice addition, but the visual coverage area updates are
the most interesting for me.

